# Richtiger Ansatz für HP



## Leola13 (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Vorab : ich will eine hp erstellen, habe das Layout auch schon im Kopf (oben Leiste mit Logo, links Navigation, Rest Bild), habe auch schon viel hier im Forum, im PS Forum und bei selfhtml gelesen und mir phase5 besorgt

Nun meine Frage : Ich hab mir vorgestellt, daß ich in PS mein Layout erstelle, dies mit IR zerschneide und speichere. Dann diese mit phase5 weiter bearbeite.
Oder ist es besser gleich mit phase5 anzufangen ? Oder  lieber von selfhtml aus starten? 

Bin für jede Antwort, Tipp, Link, ........ dankbar!


----------



## Avariel (22. Mai 2003)

Hi,

wie du anfängst, hängt immer davon ab was du haben willst. 

Willst du deine Homepage mit Frames erstellen? - Dann wirst du mit Phase 5 anfangen müssen.

Willst du das die Homepage sozusagen ein einziges großes Interaktives Bild ist? - Dann kannst du mit Photoshop anfangen und das Bild hinterher mit IR slicen.

Falls deine Homepage primär HTML enthalten soll, würde ich auch mit Phase5 anfangen, und später noch einige PS-Bilder einfügen.

Ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen, erzähl halt mal ein bisschen genauer was du dir vorstellst, dann kann dir auch präziser geholfen werden


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

Ich würde erst das Photoshop Bild kopieren. Auf der Kopie dann die Tabelle einzeichnen, die ich mir Vorstelle und dann von Hand das Teil zerschneiden. Wenn das Fertig ist, würde die anhand der PS Datei die Tabellen schreiben... SelfHTML ist dabei immer in Griffweite


----------



## Leola13 (22. Mai 2003)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

@Avariel
Es soll eine HP für eine Ballettschule werden. D.h. meiner Meinung nach, eine Startseite mit einem entsprechendem "schönen" Ballettbild und dem Logo der Schule obendrüber. In der Navigation Punkte wie z.B.
Kinderballett, Step,..  und dann geht immer eine Siete auf mit viel Text und evtl. 1-2 kleinen Bildern. Als Ergänzung, in ferner Zukunft, eien Bildergalerie vom letzten Auftritt. Auf den einzelnen Seite eigentlich nur ein Back-Button.

@crono und Avariel
Tabelle heißt doch bei Änderung, jede Seite ändern. Bei Frames ist nur eine Änderung nötig oder ?? (Ich will hier nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion für und wieder Tabellen/Frames starten)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (22. Mai 2003)

Also mit Framesets will ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden.
Da ist der Gebrauch einer serverseitigen Sprache zum dynamischen Aufbau der Seite doch wesentlich effektiver.


----------



## Avariel (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *Tabelle heißt doch bei Änderung, jede Seite ändern. Bei Frames ist nur eine Änderung nötig oder ?? *


Stimmt. Ich finde Framesets eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, einziger Nachteil ist das sie bei Anfängern meist nicht so gut aussehen wie Tabellen und das Google ein paar Probleme beim listen der Seite haben wird wenn du Frames einsetzt. Das kannst du aber mit einer Index-Seite, in der du Tabellen benutzt ganz gut umgehen.
Eine Alternative zu Frames, die die ganzen Nachteile umgeht wären z.B. PHP includes (hat Toolkit schon angedeutet).

Falls du gut mit PS umgehen kannst würde ich die Homepage so erstellen wie crono das beschrieben hat. Falls du Tabellen verwendest bist du nach dem slicen in IR praktisch fertig, wenn du Frames oder includes verwenden willst, wirst du noch ein bisschen Code kopieren / neuen Code schreiben müssen.


----------



## Leola13 (23. Mai 2003)

Hai zusammen,

werde wie vorgeschlagen anfangen (PS und Tabellen)
Mal sehen wann ich das nächste mal ne Frage habe.  

Falls irgendwer interesse hat hier http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/workshop/cut/index.php 
und hier http://www.on-design.de/tutor/photshp/tips/menue.htm 
Tuts die (in abgewandelter Form) sicherlich sehr nützlich sind.

Ciao


----------

